# sonar project



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Hi all. I am a network guy and sparky by trade so I know enough about electronics to be dangerous ;-) 

I have a pet project I would like to do but could really use some expert help in the electronics dept. I am looking to build a robot with a difference. My robot will be a submarine and scoot around a pool diligently dodging obstacles by use of its sonar (just like a real sub). Trouble is, I have a few diagrams relating to building a sonar circuit but not being and expert, I'm a bit unsure. I am focussing on sonar 'cos the navy surely can't be wrong, but if infra-red is better, then I am happy to listen. 

What I would like is some help designing a circuit diagram and part list for a sonar that would constantly monitor for obstacles for a distance of 5-20 feet (adjustable with a potentiometer I guess). If it detects something within the set range, it would send a pin high so I can direct it to turn, or perform some other function (perhaps launch torpedo to obliterate the obstacle).

Seriously, any expert help in putting this diagram and parts list together so I could built this beast would be greatly appreciated. Bear in mind that the components (especially the transducers) need to function under water and can't be to greatly sized.

Cheers and hope I can help you out one day with a network problem.

The Wiz


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Being i'm a hobbyist roboticist myself (that will be doing somethign similar within 4 years to a land vehicle), i like the idea. Sonar wise, i have no clue at all. IR doesn't work under water because the water breaks/bends the beam i do believe. 

http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/apr97/sonar.html


----------

